
Belgian child prodigy drops out of university aged 9 - alexwasey
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-50734000
======
olliej
That doesn’t sound like he dropped out. This sounds like his parents pulled
him out once they discovered that would not get a Guinness record by proxy.
What utter pillocks.

------
schwurb
If there was no foul play - good. Who cares about breaking a stupid record?
That kid won't be able to break records all his life, so good on him dealing
with a "failed" milestone now. We have way too many prodigies milked for their
parents' ego.

------
smabie
I guess if you can’t get a degree before rhe age of 10, it’s better to have no
degree at all?

------
option_greek
The amount of pressure that kid would have been subjected to finish university
in 10 months would have been crazy. I don't understand what these loony
parents want to accomplish by doing all this.

------
justinclift
Wonder how this kid will feel about his parents in 20-30 years?

